# CF Bayonet & scabbard



## CI Dumaran (3 May 2004)

Sorry folks... I can‘t seem to find, in the GTA, a CF C7 Bayonet.

I was wondering if anyone had a URL for a site or had an extra for sale??

My CF Vest seems bare without one..

Thanks!


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (3 May 2004)

Why would you need one?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (4 May 2004)

Bayonettes are EIS (thx armymedic)... you shouldn‘t have one when not issued a weapon.


----------



## Armymedic (4 May 2004)

yeah, really...why would you want one? To look cool? And if your a cadet, where did you get a CF Tac Vest? Theres Reg and reserve force pers still awaiting their issue.

If you are able to purchase a real CF issue C7 Bayonet let me know so I may alert the MP‘s about the stolen ‘weapon‘.

The acronym is EIS ( bayonet, cleaning kit and sling are weapon EIS)


----------



## stukirkpatrick (4 May 2004)

is there an actual CF meaning for EIS, or is it just how I learned it, Extra Infantry ****?


----------



## armyguy916 (4 May 2004)

Yep, that is what it is called.  I just looked it up in a C7 PAM


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 May 2004)

CI Dumaran,

Bin ratting again, I see.


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (4 May 2004)

Guys settle down, 

Leave CI Phlipster alone about the whole bayonet issue.

So he wants a CF bayonet, he didn‘t steal one from his unit or the CF and has every right to buy one if he wants it for whatever reason he wants even if it is for the silly LCF 
(Look Cool Factor.)

You can buy all sorts of crazy knives and use them for training or whatever, a buddy of mine had a M-9 bayonet! Why? I don‘t know but it sure was nice.

As for where you can buy a C-7 bayonet: uscav.com  

I believe this is the closet thing you can get without getting into trouble or whatever.

 http://uscav.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=6689&tabID=


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (4 May 2004)

By the way, I don‘t think he eluded to CADPAT Tac Vest, he may have just gotten an old cruddy OD vest at some surplus, I have seen those around for like $300, if he wants to spend money on these things more power to him!

Also, I have heard rumors of where Tactical Vests are sold, however I they are still rumors and am investigating


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte.Nomercy:
> [qb] I have seen those around for like $300, if he wants to spend money on these things more power to him!
> [/qb]


He would.


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (4 May 2004)

Correction sgt_mandal...he did


----------



## CI Dumaran (4 May 2004)

Whoa...
I should have stated... I wanted a surplus bayonet.

The huge majority of my kit and gear is legally acquired. and yes, I purchased a brand new OD tac Vest from a friend, and NOT for 300.

BTW, I know of civis that own a CADPAT tac vest, lives in the CFB edmonton area and paid a stupifying sum for it.

Pte.Nomercy, thanks for the link.

Why is it so surprising that I would want a bayonet? I am aware of the quality blade (quality based on low price) and it‘s compatability with my gear.

It‘s not like I asked, "where can I buy a C7"... I asked that question when I was at the Diemaco factory when I was like 14. LOL


----------



## AlphaCharlie (4 May 2004)

But why would you WANT a bayonette? They‘re meant for stabbing people in the face, not cutting things. In fact, the blades on them arn‘t particularly sharp... pointy though.


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 May 2004)

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb] But why would you WANT a bayonette? They‘re meant for stabbing people in the face, not cutting things. In fact, the blades on them arn‘t particularly sharp... pointy though. [/qb]


DROOL 0
       0 *drip*
      o
(________) <---puddle


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (4 May 2004)

sgt_mandal, 

Once you join the Army and LEARN to inflict death and injuries on people and learn to RESPECT that skill, then you‘ll gain a sense of maturity that will cause you to realize that such things aren‘t fun, games and glorified like in the movies! 

You‘re not a grunt.......yet? Well think about this, when you do become a grunt....in the near future! That could be you taking the bayonet to the face! Won‘t be fun then now huh? 

Grow the **** up! These things aren‘t video games that have no consequences. These are weapons that are used with a trained military skill to kill people and take their life. It is not a game and nothing to glorify about.


----------



## CI Dumaran (4 May 2004)

Hey Pte.Nomercy, do you know Cpl Greene?

I‘m not sure if he‘s a CPL or stil a Pte?

LOL take it easy on Mandal he‘s just a kid.


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (4 May 2004)

CI Phlipster,

I know him, he‘s in my unit. He‘s a cpl if we‘re talking about the same person. 

It may be a good idea next time not to use people‘s full rank though.


----------



## CI Dumaran (4 May 2004)

Oops... sorry.. yeah...


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (4 May 2004)

Yeah, just don‘t do it next time, unless you have that person‘s permission or what not. 

It‘s just a matter of not getting peoples names involved without them knowing it. Especially on the internet. Plus on this site, I believe, people like to be impartial about who they are so the can voice their opinions without any fear of


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (4 May 2004)

***Backlash


----------



## CI Dumaran (4 May 2004)

understood.


----------



## sgt_mandal (4 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte.Nomercy:
> [qb] sgt_mandal,
> 
> Once you join the Army and LEARN to inflict death and injuries on people and learn to RESPECT that skill, then you‘ll gain a sense of maturity that will cause you to realize that such things aren‘t fun, games and glorified like in the movies!
> ...


Sorry, I just got cought up in the moment. And, I just like knives.


----------



## Pte.Nomercy (4 May 2004)

Mandal, 

So do I, and every guy at heart,  

Wait until you get joined up and spent some time in, you‘ll see how stupid and imature some untrained people are. 

My friend works at a recruiting center, not in Toronto, and told me how about these psychopathic idiots come in with their "Kill em all attitude."

To quote one candidate this guy was like "I wanna join JTF ONE ( apparently JTF 2 wasn‘t good enough )because I wanna be a sniper and kill people! I want to be Afghanistan NOW! I want to kill as many people as I can! I wanna be a sniper!" etc and etc. :sniper:  

Buddy told me this guy‘s rant went on for 10 minutes telling him, and even making shooting sounds, how he was gonna "waste" people. Kinda got me worried of what kind of people are out there!

These are the type of people you don‘t wanna sound like cause it raises quite a few eyebrows and gets your application put in the garbage.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (4 May 2004)

Nomercy is right. 

Example: I used to think the C7 was awesome and neat and i‘d aim at stuff (not people...) and pretend to shoot and stuff, but after being on the range and acctually shooting it I hope to god I never have to aim it at someone with live rounds... let‘s hope the only "killing" i‘ll do is with MILES and simunition...


----------



## alexk (4 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte.Nomercy:
> [qb] Mandal,
> 
> So do I, and every guy at heart,
> ...


HAHA that was me JK    no seriously people like that need to understand, from what ive seen there is ALOT more to being a soldier. These Badass snipers need to stop reading t-shirts at there local surplus store. 

Alex


----------



## 1feral1 (5 May 2004)

Army Medic: 

Just because one is in possession of a C7 bayonet, it does not mean it was stolen. I have one, purchased from the Nella Cutterly Company even before C7s were in general issue to the CF. In fact I bought more, and sold them to other CF members who wanted them. Was I selling stolen property? Not.

Between then (1987) and 1994, I had seen several for sale at numerous knife shows and gun shows, both unissued and used condition.

I certainlly am not a thief. If for sake of argument, if one is purchased at a gun show, or through a company, even thru private purchase, that does not mean they are stolen.

I just hate that bloody attitude, some have in regards to complete ignorance of whats available, and what one can own/purchase. 

What about the ‘T series‘ Inglis 9mm Browning HP I own within the same serial number range of ones I have seen in CF service? Its been registered with me for 25 yrs, and the bloke before me since the 1950‘s. It was never stolen.

There are many things one assumes cant be owned, and it does not necessarily mean its stolen govt property. 

However, now back to the bayonet, if you bought on from someone working in your Q Store in the armouries parking lot at midnight, thats a different story.

Why are some giving this bloke a hard time. I dont have one for the LCF, its a good field tool, and if he wants to buy one, go for it.

If he wants a vest, so what! Personally I would rather wear my own, then have some dirty 2nd hand BO smelling manky/musty kit someone else was wearing.

Some seem to label him as some kind of freak. I think thats out of line, but its a free country.

The C7/M7 bayonet will fit on any rifle which has a M16 bayonet mount, including the F88, and many other types of weapons other than the M16 family.

For "CI‘": 

The C7 bayonet is a Cdn improved US M7 bayonet, and aside from the scabbard and frog, the grips differ (universal with nut and bolt, US type are L and R with one side threaded), along with the stainless blade, as the US M7 is phosphated.

The US M7 is marked by ‘M7‘, then the manufacturer(i.e. M7 Conetta)C7 CF bayonets are marked ‘C7‘ and the manufacturer ‘Nella‘. 

I paid $70.00 for my C7 bayonet new and in the wrap, and one can expect to pay around $45-$90 for a US M7 used. The plastic scabbard marked with a Cdn NSN, and dated 1986. 

The US M7 uses a M8A1 or M10 scabbard which wont even fit on 82 ptrn webbing, but they can be modified easily. They also will not fit on the front of Cf LBV‘s etc. One must have the C7 Cdn scabbard for that. 

I use what I am issued, and that a Buck Aussie contract M9 marked with the crows foot property mark on the blade and scabbard. 

Its heavy, and rather useless in  a way, but its robust and has a few other features such as a saw, bottle openers on the cross piece, a sharpening stone, a pouch for a Gerber or similar tool, a screw driver, and the M9 can cut wire too.

However for a change, I have also used the C7 bayonet too. Its light, sharp, and comes in handy.

Best to get onto ebay and search for "m7 bayonet" or even try C7 bayonet too, as you may luck out. Until tehn sniff around at the local gun shows, and make sure you get a receipt.

As for EIS, I was taught it meant Equipment based on a Individual Scale. Her in Australia, we refer to it as CES, which means Complete Equipment Scale. same thing different language.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Old Cent Hand (5 May 2004)

If the item of kit, is not issued, don‘t worry about it. Some people spend their pay , to buy kit and "look cool". When the " Camel Backs" first came out, I can remember people in a building , behind a computer all day , at an " O Group", slurping on their " Camel Back". It annoyed me, the CSM , said keep it in the field. As for the Grrr , kill attitude, fine and dandy, but wait until, you wipe your fire team partners, blood, and grey matter, off your face, because he took a head shot. Or you come back missing a leg, and your genitilia , from a mine .Alot of attitudes change.


----------



## MG34 (5 May 2004)

well if the youngster wants a bayonet have at ‘er the C7 bayonet is a far cry from anything quality but face it ,it is a disposable tool designed to break if it is used with any amount of force(actually desireable in a bayonet) and not designed to cut,but slash and be pointed through a target. It has no collectors value and is useless as a field knife,but hey what ever floats your boat.


----------



## Armymedic (5 May 2004)

Wes, 
Just trying to discourage his efforts.


----------



## childs56 (5 May 2004)

i know this is a little old of a forum but any bayonet is considered a weapon under the canadian firarms act. it states that any combat fighting knife with a bayonet lug is considered a restricted weapon. the same as bfa‘s and 30rd magazines, the box off C9‘s also fall in to this catigory. just my 2 cents worth. i will say thought that it is nice owning your own eis that way you know it works when you need it to. cheers


----------



## Da_man (5 May 2004)

> Originally posted by CTD:
> [qb] i know this is a little old of a forum but any bayonet is considered a weapon under the canadian firarms act. it states that any combat fighting knife with a bayonet lug is considered a restricted weapon. the same as bfa‘s and 30rd magazines, the box off C9‘s also fall in to this catigory. just my 2 cents worth. i will say thought that it is nice owning your own eis that way you know it works when you need it to. cheers [/qb]


a bayonet a restricted weapon? I say BS


----------



## 1feral1 (5 May 2004)

CTD: I dont know where you got your info from, but you are very wrong. 

I agree with the above poster, bayonets and combat knives are NOT restricted weapons, but if you are carrying one concealed under your coat(did I spell that right??) while say for example, downtown in the mall, you would be in trouble, and could be charged. I think its knives with 4" blades or under which can be pouch carried or in your pocket.

However carrying a bayonet your webbing whilst performinhg your lawful occupation is a different story, and is permitted. Same goes if you are camping out in the bush etc.

Bayonets as restricted weapons is one of the biggest fallacies I have heard for a longwhile.    :boring:    

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Tyrnagog (5 May 2004)

Just chipping my 2 cents...

Wesley and Da_Man are correct... bayonets aren‘t restricted weapons..

 http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/C-46/41698.html 


The only thing it says about knives is...

"prohibited weapon" means

(a) a knife that has a blade that opens automatically by gravity or centrifugal force or by hand pressure applied to a button, spring or other device in or attached to the handle of the knife, or

(b) any weapon, other than a firearm, that is prescribed to be a prohibited weapon;


----------



## kyleg (6 May 2004)

Da_man:
"a bayonet a restricted weapon? I say BS"

I agree, any old knife can be duct taped onto a rifle, having a special little hole makes very little difference. Canada‘s laws are also very hazy when it comes to knives. Length makes no difference, as long as it‘s not concealed (although pocket is not considered to be concealed), but intention matters. By intention I mean that if a police officer finds a knife on you and decides that you plan on hurting someone with it, it becomes a crime. Like I said, pretty hazy. If you do insist on carrying a knife, if it is found on you (for your sake, try not to hide it, say, in your boot. Pocket or belt sheath is fine) do your best to convince the officer that it is merely a tool, and not for use on people in any way (not even self defense!). Obviously this might be a little difficult if your knife happens to be a double-edged dagger with spikes on the guard, but then again, that‘s no tool.

Anyways, the point is that, from what I‘ve learned about Canada‘s knife laws, there is no reason for a bayonette to be a restricted weapon, except for when a police officer deems it a weapon rather than a tool. I could be completely wrong about everything I just said, but I‘m 99% sure it‘s accurate.


----------



## The_Falcon (6 May 2004)

No pretty much got it right, Pte Gremlin.  It does not matter what the blade length is, if a cop stops you and finds a knife on you and he deems you have no legitimate reason to have it (likes it push dagger, or say a Ka-Bar fighting knife), he will probably just seize it.  Being charged with a concealed weapon for knife would happen only if you really make an issue of it, or he is going to charge with something else as well.  Rarely would it be a single charge, to much paper work involved.


----------



## rice (6 May 2004)

i don‘t know why there are so many aircadets on this forum, and all from the same sqn

mandal, dumaran, guess who i am

here‘s a thought, if you join the army, you can get a c7 bayonet+scabbard for free


----------



## Redeye (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by rice:
> [qb] i don‘t know why there are so many aircadets on this forum, and all from the same sqn
> 
> mandal, dumaran, guess who i am
> ...


Wrong.

That would be theft of Crown Assets.


----------



## kyleg (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by rice:
> [qb] here‘s a thought, if you join the army, you can get a c7 bayonet+scabbard for free [/qb]


hahaha, what an amazingly simple solution. High five to rice.


----------



## kyleg (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Redeye:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


I don‘t think he meant joining just to get the bayonet, then leaving and keeping it.


----------



## rice (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Redeye:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


the heck are you talking about? did i say he should run away after he gets his paws on them?


----------



## childs56 (6 May 2004)

`its a prohibitive weapon under the act beacuase it is designed to be fitted to a restricted weapon. at the end of the day do we or the cops really care, no not really unless you commit a crime with it, then you will be in alot of trouble. any ways guys girls and anything else have a good day


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by rice:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Rice, you don‘t "get one for free". You‘re issued one with your rifle and you‘re expected to give it back when you hand in your rifle.

Do you cadets realize that it‘s NOT a toy?


----------



## rice (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


do you realize that i meant he gets it issued? ie. without paying for it like he would have otherwise, hence ‘free‘?

[nevermind]


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

hmm I was referring to the original poster being a cadet (yes I know I could have worded it better), but anyways...

And yes, he gets it issued but you can‘t keep it. It‘s not part of the issued kit you get in your QM. technically you‘re borrowing it for a while.


----------



## sgt_mandal (6 May 2004)

The origional poster is not a cadet. He WAS a cadet. Now is a CI. 

I, on the other hand, am a cadet. Do you have some sort of problem if I do not restrict myself to the cadet portion of this site? I thought forums were free to whoever might stumble across them. I don‘t see why i should‘nt be here or why I can‘t be here. If it is because I am just a cadet and you are showing some sort of prejudice towards cadets, you should visit a Squadron or Corp sometime so you know what we are all about.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

what the deuce is a CL?

Also, no. I don‘t have a problem with Cadets. I have a problem with cadets when they want to buy tac vests and CF bayonettes & scabbards for the LCF (look cool factor)....


----------



## D-n-A (6 May 2004)

CL is a cadet camp course  "Cadet Leader"

CI is a Civilian Instructer ? 
CIC is  Cadet Instructer Cadre ?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

I‘m not sure if he said CL or CI? Is that a small L or what?

edit: yeah it‘s an "i".

So what‘s a CI?


----------



## 48Highlander (6 May 2004)

cvilian instructor.  people who volunteer to teach and lead cadets, who aren‘t part of the cadet instructors cadre and so do not have a rank.


----------



## leopard11 (6 May 2004)

Civilian instructor, 

when i was in cadets, we had a few CI‘s, they teach you on something they are good at, but are not part of the CF, hence civilian instructor,  they do sometimes wear uniforms(combats), but with nice shiny red slip-ons that say Civilian instructor, i have yet to see any CI‘s instructing reservists in my time as a reservist


----------



## rice (6 May 2004)

[edit]


----------



## rice (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb]Also, no. I don‘t have a problem with Cadets. I have a problem with cadets when they want to buy tac vests and CF bayonettes & scabbards for the LCF (look cool factor).... [/qb]


our point exactly


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2004)

It all stated about someone curious about buying a bayonet. No its a pisssing contest gone wild. Can some one lock this thread up, cuz it aint going anywhere.

Hummmm.

Wes


----------



## CI Dumaran (6 May 2004)

yes, I am not a cadet, I am a retired cadet.

The only cadet I am aware of in this thread is Sgt Mandal.

Rice is in the Militia, I am not but I am on my way.

I would be right now but but I uncertain of where I am going to relocate. I may have to move to Ottawa.

About the "wanting a bayonet:"
I simply wanted the practicality of owning one because of my previous experience with the great tool. My gerber is "cool" but it‘s rather complicated and costly to replace when I could simply use that "shank of sharp metal"(ie the bayonet).

Rice can attest to the loss of multitools on FTExs. I have lost 2 such devices in recent years in the bush camping and whatnot.

In the US i would have gotten a straighter response perhaps, since there, bayonets are very common in surplus and cutlery stores.


----------



## CI Dumaran (6 May 2004)

CIs are technically supposed to enrolled under the CIC(a branch of the reservse) but in most cases CIs are locally enrolled by local unit staff.

My skills acquired as a cadet and in civi life were mostly marksmanship and fieldcraft related so, I pass that along as a CI.

"So what if I want more LCF"
What‘s it to you? Why would you care what gear I possess?

Oh and thanks Wes. How‘s Sydney this time of year?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by CI Phlipster:
> [qb]
> 
> "So what if I want more LCF"
> ...


Because posers piss me off.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2004)

Its cloudy, and since its not quite 0900 here on  Friday morning, its about 16C but will hit about 22C today. The Euro trees are dropping their leaves, the seatemp is 23C, and it aint that bad at all.

Too bad its cloudy, but figures, I book a day of short leave, and the weather goes to crap.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## AlphaCharlie (6 May 2004)

Wes do you know of a small town called Camperdown? real small place, maybe pop. 3000 or so... ?

A buddy of mine lives there...


----------



## CI Dumaran (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


So now I‘m a poser? Sorry, you do not know me, and nor I, you.

I don‘t parade on your street pretending to be something I‘m not. I simply have pride in the few whose duty it is to serve and protect this country.

I don‘t understand your resentment towards a stranger, calling someone a poser.

It is not your place to pass judgement, nor it is mine. SO I DO NOT. You should do that same.

I respect any man‘s opinion but yours, being ignorant of who I am, is just careless and full of unprovoked malice.


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2004)

Mate, Camperdown if its in New South Wales is an old suburb of Sydney near Newtown, and borders on George St, Broadway, and thats where Sydney Univerity is. 

World class institution. Its a wonderful place, excellent pre 1900 buildings, and most places ther are well kept, and expensive. Great Uni pubs too, and near some good world class hopspitals too. Thats the only Camperdown I know of.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 May 2004)

Canadian bayonettes are garbage. They break all the time. I‘ve broken about 5 or 6 of them. Brutal quality. If you want to spend money one one to look cool go ahead. I think  it‘s a waste, someone else might like it. More power to them.

I don‘t see how  buying a knife because it looks cool makes someone a poser.
Some people buy army kit like bayonettes and tac vests, others dress up in their army kit buy airsoft guns and take hero pictures. Some people get ‘army‘ tattos. Big Deal. If anything i‘d consider someone dressing up playing soldier and taking pictures a lot more goofy then someone who just likes to collect the gear or piss around with it in the woods.

It‘s really silly to see  recruits and cadets talking down to civilans who are trying to join who turn around and put down trained soldiers when they point something out. (Or any other combination.)


----------



## leopard11 (7 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Ghost778:
> [qb] Canadian bayonettes are garbage. They break all the time. I‘ve broken about 5 or 6 of them. Brutal quality. [/qb]


Diemaco is producing a new Bayonet, seen here
 http://www.diemaco.com/product_pdf/C7A2-webproductsheet.pdf 
hopefully it will be alot better (altho i have yet to put a bayonet to use so i cannot judge the current Nella Bayonets, but have heard from many people that they brake alot)I have A diemaco Bayonet Scabbard issued to me, so hopefully these improved bayonets will come along soon (if at all)


----------



## CI Dumaran (7 May 2004)

I really haven‘t been able to use C7 bayonets in the capacity to break that many but I like the practicality and convenience.

Oh... for the record, I never wanted one to look cool. My original post was I wanted one because I had a good experience with their usage.

Cheers!


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 May 2004)

Just curious Phlipster, you‘ve said you had good experience with their usage but you‘ve never used them in the capacity to break them. How were you using them?
I‘ve only used mine to run obsticle courses.  windlass wire and cut open the tops of beefaronie cans


----------



## CI Dumaran (7 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Ghost778:
> [qb] Just curious Phlipster, you‘ve said you had good experience with their usage but you‘ve never used them in the capacity to break them. How were you using them?
> I‘ve only used mine to run obsticle courses.  windlass wire and cut open the tops of beefaronie cans [/qb]


Used while borrowed from a friend.
-Cut para cord
-whittle
-open a can of fruit salad with a broken tab
-tighten a screw on my camera
and a couple other things.
I think that‘s it.

No running of sorts. and no major stress.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2004)

As for breaking, I hve even seen the Buck M9 break in two, so nothing is soldier proof these days.

Thinking back to the C1 bayonet, I never heard of one of those snapping in half. 

Again going back in time, the 1907 Ptrn Enfield bayonet for the .303 No1 MkIII rifle as usd by Australia from 1913 to 1960, it would break in half too. So the snapping of bayonets is not new.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Danjanou (7 May 2004)

Wes you‘re right. I can‘t remember breaking an old C1 Bayonet either and I know I carried one long enough. Mind I did see quite a few all scratched up and with broken tips though. Some numpty got the bright idea of teaching bayonet drills on a QL3 course in a gravel pit.

Worse part we had to use those same bayonets for an honour guard for Prince Charles and Lady Di soon after. During the work ups for it we were inspected by then Commodore Fred Mifflen who threw a hissy fit when he saw the state of the bayonets.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (7 May 2004)

My dad picked a C7 bayonet up for me from the manufacturers, Nella Cutlery. You can also get them from Gun Shows and Military Shows. The only reason I got mine is because I collect a lot of gear and equipment. Bayonets happen to fall under that designation so I bought a few (C1,C7,M7,M9,Lee Enfields, and AK bayonets)


----------



## CI Dumaran (7 May 2004)

> Originally posted by GGHG_Cadet:
> [qb] My dad picked a C7 bayonet up for me from the manufacturers, Nella Cutlery. You can also get them from Gun Shows and Military Shows. The only reason I got mine is because I collect a lot of gear and equipment. Bayonets happen to fall under that designation so I bought a few (C1,C7,M7,M9,Lee Enfields, and AK bayonets) [/qb]


Thanks Cpl... Do you know if there are any shows anytime soon?

Thanks again.


----------



## D-n-A (7 May 2004)

Phlipster, you can pick up bayonets at surplus stores, an on ebay(only order from ebay.ca not ebay.com, ebay.com is american, an if you order a bayonet from america, Canadian customs will most likely seize it)


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2004)

AK bayonets..... luv em!

I have a few too in my collection, Russian early and 2nd ptrn wirecutters (orange) for the AKM/AK74, Bulgarian 2nd (orange)ptrn for the AKM/AK74, and the latest Russian and Bulgarian new spear points w/wirecutter for the AK74 (plum and black).

Also AKM bayonets which are Hungarian, Polish, Romanian, Chi-Com (red and black), Yugoslavian, North Korean, East German (1st and 2nd ptrn).

A couple of early spear point AK47 types too, Polish, Russian and East German.

It should be noted that AKM bayonets will fit on any AKM or AK74 rifle, but not on AK47‘s, and AK47 bayonets will not fit on AKMs or AK74s.

Happy collecting!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2004)

Its is labelled correctly with a ‘C1‘ declaration form, Canada Customs will not sieze it, and if one is 18yrs old or older. You might have to pay duty on it, thats all.

If you are under 18, have it shipped in your Dad‘s name.

I have ordered many from the USA and Europe when I lived in Canada. Bayonets are not prohibited weapons, so you‘ll be fine.

Besides, why would Canada Customs sieze it when they are imported by dealers etc into Canada? 

You‘ll be right mate. Ebay‘s got em, but shop around and make sure you get a real one, not some cheap copy. maybe with a Cdn address to avoid the duty.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## AlphaCharlie (7 May 2004)

I have a bayonette from a German Karabiner 98k... it‘s  nice and thick. Doubt you‘d break it.    Sur wouldn‘t want to be poked with it though.


----------



## CI Dumaran (8 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Wesley H. Allen, CD:
> [qb] Its is labelled correctly with a ‘C1‘ declaration form, Canada Customs will not sieze it, and if one is 18yrs old or older. You might have to pay duty on it, thats all.
> 
> If you are under 18, have it shipped in your Dad‘s name.
> ...


I‘ve never had a knife taken away by customs. I just pay the stupid customs duties and tariffs.

Just as long as the seller is on the right page with his declarations when sending then i‘m ok.


----------



## ghazise (8 May 2004)

Here‘s a ironic story,
  During our movement from Camp Pendleton to Kuwait last, with all of our gear that makes us look so cool (LCF), at March AFB before we boarded our Continental Airlines Flight, we were informed that we had to remove our bayonets and stow them with our sea bags, but our M-16‘s and ammo were Good to Go, in the passenger cabin,


----------



## D-n-A (8 May 2004)

haha


----------



## rice (9 May 2004)

> Originally posted by 2FtOnion:
> [qb] Here‘s a ironic story,
> During our movement from Camp Pendleton to Kuwait last, with all of our gear that makes us look so cool (LCF), at March AFB before we boarded our Continental Airlines Flight, we were informed that we had to remove our bayonets and stow them with our sea bags, but our M-16‘s and ammo were Good to Go, in the passenger cabin, [/qb]


that is perhaps because everyone knows that a 5.56mm round fired in any direction in the aircraft will penetrate the airframe, depressurize the cabin and incapacitate everyone aboard, including the hijacker


----------



## Korus (9 May 2004)

You think that would stop someone who wanted to, say.. fly the plane into a building?


----------



## CI Dumaran (9 May 2004)

I believe FAA rules are clear on blade weapons.
The rifles are cleared to go onboard through many means.
Just like our National Rifle Team. They go on with their 7.62mm C12s. Mounds of forms have to be completed in order to carry a firearm on a comm. aircraft.

With ammo and all you say.. funny ironic indeed.


----------

